# Necesito folleto de conexion de transformador Ucoa 7557



## cacho1029 (Nov 26, 2015)

necesito conectar 10 bocinas  en una linea y tengo los transformadores 7557 ...


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 26, 2015)

_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-589598391-transformador-universal-linea-a-bobina-movil-ucoa-7557-nuevo-_JM_


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Nov 26, 2015)

Fogonazo dijo:


> _Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-589598391-transformador-universal-linea-a-bobina-movil-ucoa-7557-nuevo-_JM_


Me encante demasiado con ese transformador porque el sirve perfectamente para adaptar audiofonos de baja inpedancia de modo a andar bien en radios galena      
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------

